# Donald Fortson course on American Presbyterianism



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2015)

This might be old news, but RTS ItunesU has Donald Fortson's course on American Presbyterianism for free. I was impressed by his Church History course, so this should be good.


----------



## Justified (Jun 4, 2015)

I've listened to it, as well. I definately recommend it.


----------



## psycheives (Jun 4, 2015)

I have also listened to it and appreciate it very much! Fortson doesn't just teach you his view of history, he backs it up by reading from the actual writings of Charles Hodge, etc. You can see from these readings that Old Princeton often played a middle role in trying to mediate between people going to extreme sides. You can also see that many saw value in both sides of some of the debates.

I appreciate Fortson's view, which counters a modern hypothesis promoted by other seminaries/professors that American Presbyterian history can be divided into two neat little opposing groups (failing to recognize the extremes and those in the middle): 
Scots/Irish Presbyterians/Orthodox doctrine/Strict Subscriptionists/Anti-Revival/Old Princeton/Old Lights/Old Side/Old School 
vs 
England/New England Puritans/Loose Subscriptionists/Experimentalists/Emotional Piety/Revivalistic/New Lights/New Side/New School/George Whitefield


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2015)

psycheives said:


> I have also listened to it and appreciate it very much! Fortson doesn't just teach you his view of history, he backs it up by reading from the actual writings of Charles Hodge, etc. You can see from these readings that Old Princeton often played a middle role in trying to mediate between people going to extreme sides. You can also see that many saw value in both sides of some of the debates.
> 
> I appreciate Fortson's view, which counters a modern hypothesis promoted by other seminaries/professors that American Presbyterian history can be divided into two neat little opposing groups (failing to recognize the extremes and those in the middle):
> Scots/Irish Presbyterians/Orthodox doctrine/Strict Subscriptionists/Anti-Revival/Old Princeton/Old Lights/Old Side/Old School
> ...



Agreed. And to make the narrative worse, let's throw in the Kuyperian Dutch Americans!


----------

